# free, Free, FREEEEE



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I happened to have two extra copies of the book _*Slingshot Shooting*_, by Jack H. Koehler. If you are serious about shooting slingshots, you should have this book. Simply possessing it will not help you ... you have to read it and abosorb it.

So, I thought I would pass along my good fortune to a couple of deserving folk here on the forum. But how do I decide who is deserving??? I could have a contest ... whoever scores the highest in some slingshot endeavor, etc. But those who score the highest need this book the least. So maybe I should have a shooting contest, and whoever scores the lowest gets the book. But there would be so many of us at the bottom, it does not bear thinking about.

Soooo, here is the deal. If you want the book, post your desire here in this thread; you only need to post once. You have until January 5, 2012, to make your post ... that is midnight, Pacific Time, January 5, 2012. After the close of entries, I will put all the entries in a hat and draw out two lucky names; you will just have to trust me to be fair. After I announce the winners, I will ask each to PM me their snail mail address, and I will send the books out free of charge. I do not think I can do any better than that.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Rockhucker (Sep 1, 2011)

I would love to own that book


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

What a wonderful offer, Charles!
It would be great to own a copy of this book. Consider me "IN".


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

very generous of you charles count me in please


----------



## valleyshifter (Dec 9, 2011)

Hey Charles sounds great! Would help me where im just starting out! Count me in. Cheers! Dan.


----------



## MeatMechanic (Nov 13, 2011)

Find another copy and I would love to trade one of my homemade nats for it , ok throw my name in the hat ! LOL MM


----------



## zhop (Dec 6, 2011)

Im in charles! that would help me so much.


----------



## nutthrower (Dec 18, 2011)

OK, being so new to the site I don't feel deserving of such an honorable offer - KISS....KISS....KISSS..








hope this helps me, but if not thanks anyway.

Jim


----------



## fatboy (Oct 26, 2010)

Santa is real. Count me in.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

very kind of you to offer the books with nothing in return . most others wouldve put it in classifieds asking for a trade of a natural or bands or pouches or ammo or all of the mentioned for a book that has become a sort of bible for slingshot users .


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

You can count me in, sounds great, and thank you for your generosity!


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I own the book, so don't include me, I just wanted to say thanks for the generosity.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Nice offer Charles. I already have a copy and I got one for my Grandson, great read. So, I am not in. Just wanted to say thanks for your generosity.
Philly


----------



## slingshotvibe (Sep 26, 2010)

I ordered the book it never came but now my chance


----------



## ssssSnake (Nov 29, 2011)

Just found my copy on Amazon so don't include me but do love the ssssssssssspirit!

Can't wait to read mine


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

What a generous idea! I would love the opportunity to have a chance. Please count me in!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Count me in!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I'm in for a chance!


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

It`s true!...Santa lives in B.C.!...Thanks for the opportunity of owning Jack`s book...Your a generous man...


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Please count me in.

Many thanks,
Northerner


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

I love your beard Charles.







Pls count me IN.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Count me in please,only books I read have weapons in so this could be my read for 2012.....I must read it before 21/12/12 however,so I'm told


----------



## brainleak (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks for the Chance, Charles. I've been eyeballing the book since I started lurking the forums.


----------



## SlingGal (Jun 18, 2011)

Ooh! Count me in too!

-Restita


----------



## Daniel J (Dec 15, 2010)

wow, that is very generous of you, charles! count me in! i have been looking for a copy all over the place after seeing the interview by jorg sprave. in the book stores, on ebay. well...i saw one on ebay but it was so expensive! 
Daniel


----------



## filipino_saltik (Oct 7, 2011)

Hi from the philippines ther is no way i can buy that book hir .. heheh pls let it be me


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

For anyone wishing to purchase a copy of the book, it can be found here for $14.95

LINK


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Thank you for the opportunity Charles, looks like a fantastic read.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

That's very generous and kind of you. Count me in please. Thanks. Bob


----------



## Slingshots rule (Apr 5, 2011)

i need this book


----------



## Elmar (Apr 27, 2011)

Thank you Charles, that is a noble deed.

All the best for 2012


----------



## Alex Jacob (Jan 24, 2010)

Jolly kind offer old bean! Stick my name in the ammo pouch as well, please! I'm shooting as per instinctive archery and could do with learning more specific technique.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Put me in pls...


----------



## WilmacMike (Dec 22, 2011)

Charles,
Please count me in.

Thanks,
Shoot safe,
Mike


----------



## John McKean (Dec 24, 2010)

Yep,Charlie, I'd like to be in the drawing! Met Jack last year at the ECST and lookin forward to meetin you there this year!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

well Charles thats very generous of you,
being a new guy re-learning the sport i would love a crack at the book, count me in, as far as the shooting competition? i would have won 2 books if it went to worst shot, i am still working on the broad side of a barn, i can hit it if i hold the ball in hand and slap the barn, i been getting bulls eyes this way.


----------



## -SRS-45- (Jul 7, 2011)

that's really kind, count me in please


----------



## Simon Van den Broeck (Jul 28, 2010)

WAUW awesome there should be more people like you in the world ! thats such a generous offer ! it would make a **** great new start of the year for me So charles consider me in too


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Count me in. Thanks Charles.


----------



## inkspot (Dec 27, 2011)

Charles that's a very kind offer. Please count me in.Thanks


----------



## johnny r (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks for your generous offer Charles , count me in please


----------



## DF in NY (Sep 8, 2011)

Charles:

Very nice, I'm down, mark me down..........

DF in NY


----------



## bayrat (Jun 2, 2010)

_I DO NEED ALL THE HELP I CAN GET.THANKS FOR PUTTING ME IN._


----------



## Chugosh (Feb 9, 2010)

I love reading about the hobbies I dabble in, and I have to say that slingshots are one of my favorite dabbles, so long as I keep the targets reasonably close and large (pie tin fifteen feet away is awesome!)

I just think it is nifty that folks are putting thought into the science and art of slingshots and similar rubber powered weapons.


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

Put me in!


----------



## Rockape66 (Dec 18, 2011)

_Please add my name, Charles. It is always gratifying to see old-hands pass the torch on. Thank you very much._
_Mack_


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

I would love a hard copy of this book! I just can't seem to bring myself to reading ebooks, I would be sure to pass it on to someone else on here after I'd read it.


----------



## Scrambler84 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hey Mr. Charles my best thoughts on this are that I surely would like to have this read it then pass it on to another shooter . 
So as to say pay it forward . Read it send it off to the next person is my idea 
this is my thought . Thanks for sharing in advance .


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

wow,ur nice!
count me in!


----------



## AHA (Nov 17, 2011)

I would really appreciate it if you would count me in! I can't seem to hit anything, even though at the moment I am confined to a very short distance


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

count me in! I need all the help I can get!Lol!


----------



## K1ng Edward (Jan 1, 2012)

Charles, this is a terrific idea, thank you. Please add my name to the long list of interested parties.

I am so new here that I haven't put up a picture yet!

Fantastic group on here!


----------



## trever22 (Jan 2, 2012)

Well I guess this isnt a good way to start my first post asking for something free







but here I am. I think it would be great to own the book because I recently really got into slingshots and would love to learn more about them and also the art of shooting a sling shot. I have owned slingshots in the past but was never entirely good with them because the ones I had I think were too fancy. I think to start off I just need a simple slingshot and I also need this book to teach me things about them









Thanks,
Trever


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Count me out! I got a copy for my birthday! Thanks for the chance Charles.


----------



## TastelikeSnozberries (Jul 16, 2010)

I'll take all the help I can get, count me in!


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

Thats very nice of you charles i would like a chance ,


----------



## wildwilly (Jun 10, 2011)

Im in for it but as I never win anything probably just another bum entry. But if you dont enter you can never win right? Whoever wins will have a nice book to read and I love reading and slingshots so I hope I win.


----------



## DJammer (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm new here and this is my first post, please count me in. I'm just discovering this new site and very interested in slingshots.
Thanks


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

Who's the winners?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

JLS:Survival said:


> Who's the winners?


I know you are all panting to know ... please, I just got on the internet. I will make up the slips and put them in a hat, and then do the draw ... but it will take a little while ...

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

O.K. .... THE WINNAHS ARE ............... (big drum roll):

Knolltop and AHA

I have sent these guys a PM. I have asked them to get back to me within a day with their name and snail mail address. If I do not hear from them, then I will draw another name.

Congratulations to the winners. And thanks everyone for your expressions of interest. I highly reccomend this book. So if you did not win, try to borrow a copy ... get your library to order it ... or buy a copy yourself. I wish I could afford to send all of you a copy, but alas, I cannot.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Congratulations Knolltop and AHA.
And thank you Charles for the contest.


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

Congrats to the winners, cant wait for the next contest!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

O.K. everyone ... I have heard from both the winners. Thanks again to all of you for participating.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Well done Charles, a sterling effort.

It really seemed to help bring some of the lurkers out. Welcome guys


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Once again, THANKS Charles for providing opportunity to own this book.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Don't forget you people who say 'you need this', it is available from Amazon for $14.95. Only 7 left in stock, be quick!

LINK


----------



## slingshotvibe (Sep 26, 2010)

Whens the draw


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

slingshotvibe said:


> Whens the draw


It is over!

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## slingshotvibe (Sep 26, 2010)

Oh lol i was a page behind whoops thanks anyways charles


----------



## inkspot (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks Charles and congratulations to the winners.


----------



## brainleak (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks again Charles and congrats to the winners as well.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Books were mailed today!

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## WilmacMike (Dec 22, 2011)

Charles,

Your a good man!

Thanks for the chance....

Shoot straight,
Mike


----------



## Rockape66 (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks for the chance, Charles. Congratulations to Knolltop and AHA. I think I'll have to find a copy of this soon!


----------

